# Debating on a pellet grill



## Leonard114 (Dec 13, 2019)

Well my pap went and bought a bighorn pellet grill and doesn’t really know how to use it so I’m taking it for a few weeks to try it out and teach him how to use it. My problem is is that right now I have a gas/charcoal combo grill and a smoke vault 24” propane smoker and I feel I’m going to probably really start to love the pellet grill when I start using it. My question is will the pellet grill be an all in one and I won’t need any of my other grills or smokers? Will it do a better job than my propane smoke vault? And other than the occasional heating element are they pretty much worry free? Leaning toward a camp chef if I decide to get one thanks!


----------



## jake0531 (Dec 13, 2019)

I can’t help you with the bighorn or camp chef specifically, but I have a GMG Daniel Boone I bought last year and love it. As far as being an all in one grill, IMO it can be, but I still like using a charcoal grill every now and then. It’ll definitely do a better job than your propane smoker. We use ours about 5-6x a week to cook on, whether it be meat, vegetables, desserts, you name it it’ll do it. I’ve had mine for a year and a month and have yet to replace anything on it or have any issues (Knock on wood). I try to remember when reading reviews or others opinions, you’re probably going to hear about everything that went bad with something, but you’ll rarely hear what was good or amazing about a product. I’ve heard great things about camp chef pellet grills, and I’ve heard terrible things. Same thing with my GMG. What I did was narrowed it down to several in my price range that were what I was looking for with size and features, then went and individually looked in person at those and chose mine based on what I saw in person


----------



## Leonard114 (Dec 13, 2019)

jake0531 said:


> I can’t help you with the bighorn or camp chef specifically, but I have a GMG Daniel Boone I bought last year and love it. As far as being an all in one grill, IMO it can be, but I still like using a charcoal grill every now and then. It’ll definitely do a better job than your propane smoker. We use ours about 5-6x a week to cook on, whether it be meat, vegetables, desserts, you name it it’ll do it. I’ve had mine for a year and a month and have yet to replace anything on it or have any issues (Knock on wood). I try to remember when reading reviews or others opinions, you’re probably going to hear about everything that went bad with something, but you’ll rarely hear what was good or amazing about a product. I’ve heard great things about camp chef pellet grills, and I’ve heard terrible things. Same thing with my GMG. What I did was narrowed it down to several in my price range that were what I was looking for with size and features, then went and individually looked in person at those and chose mine based on what I saw in person


That helps a lot thank you!


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 13, 2019)

Have you looked at Rec Tec!
They make a heck of a pellet grill!
Al


----------



## Leonard114 (Dec 13, 2019)

SmokinAl said:


> Have you looked at Rec Tec!
> They make a heck of a pellet grill!
> Al


I did a little out of my price range lol I gotta try this out and see if I even like it which I’m sure I will


----------



## bregent (Dec 13, 2019)

Leonard114 said:


> My question is will the pellet grill be an all in one and I won’t need any of my other grills or smokers?



They're all-in-one for some folks but not for others.  You can get a pretty good sear, but for high heat searing, many just like charcoal better.  And while I love the food from my pellet grill, sometimes I enjoy food smoked with charcoal.  And I still like gas for the quick start, plus the side burner for searing in cast iron. 

You might consider the CampChef with the side burner. And I think in your price range, the Grilla is another pellet grill to check out.


----------



## Leonard114 (Dec 13, 2019)

That 


bregent said:


> They're all-in-one for some folks but not for others.  You can get a pretty good sear, but for high heat searing, many just like charcoal better.  And while I love the food from my pellet grill, sometimes I enjoy food smoked with charcoal.  And I still like gas for the quick start, plus the side burner for searing in cast iron.
> 
> You might consider the CampChef with the side burner. And I think in your price range, the Grilla is another pellet grill to check out.


Yeah idk if I would get rid of the charcoal/propane just for when I wanna do hot dogs or something real quick


----------



## retfr8flyr (Dec 13, 2019)

A pellet grill is hard to beat for set and forget cooking. It will have a much lighter smoke profile than a charcoal or wood offset but a much better profile then any gas grill. I have a Timberline 1300 and a Kamado Joe Big Joe and for me they are the perfect combination for anything I want to cook. A pellet grill will not give you a good sear, I don't care what anyone says, unless you get one with an open flame pot design and then only over the actual fire area. If you decide you like the pellet grill then keep your gas grill for any fast and hot cooking, or searing you would like to do. All pellet grills are basically the same, a box full of pellets, an auger assembly to deliver the pellets to the flame pot and some type of controller, to tell the auger how many pellets to deliver. The huge difference in price between the grills is all about the quality of the parts, the thickness of the metals involved and the quality of the controller. I think you will like the grill after you use it for a while and will end up getting one for yourself.


----------



## Leonard114 (Dec 13, 2019)

retfr8flyr said:


> A pellet grill is hard to beat for set and forget cooking. It will have a much lighter smoke profile than a charcoal or wood offset but a much better profile then any gas grill. I have a Timberline 1300 and a Kamado Joe Big Joe and for me they are the perfect combination for anything I want to cook. A pellet grill will not give you a good sear, I don't care what anyone says, unless you get one with an open flame pot design and then only over the actual fire area. If you decide you like the pellet grill then keep your gas grill for any fast and hot cooking, or searing you would like to do. All pellet grills are basically the same, a box full of pellets, an auger assembly to deliver the pellets to the flame pot and some type of controller, to tell the auger how many pellets to deliver. The huge difference in price between the grills is all about the quality of the parts, the thickness of the metals involved and the quality of the controller. I think you will like the grill after you use it for a while and will end up getting one for yourself.


Yeah I would say your probably right lol


----------



## RCAlan (Dec 13, 2019)

Leonard114 said:


> Well my pap went and bought a bighorn pellet grill and doesn’t really know how to use it so I’m taking it for a few weeks to try it out and teach him how to use it. My problem is is that right now I have a gas/charcoal combo grill and a smoke vault 24” propane smoker and I feel I’m going to probably really start to love the pellet grill when I start using it. My question is will the pellet grill be an all in one and I won’t need any of my other grills or smokers? Will it do a better job than my propane smoke vault? And other than the occasional heating element are they pretty much worry free? Leaning toward a camp chef if I decide to get one thanks!



All great postings and honest insights about the Pellet Grill experience...  Just know, every Brand of Pellet Grill is different...  I would suggest for Your first cook on the Bighorn Pellet Grill is don’t take any short cuts with the preparation and understanding of that pellet grill.  Follow the instructions in the Owners Manual completely and allow the Big Horn Pellet Grill to preheat for 20-30 mins. before putting your meat on the grill.  The Bighorn Pellet Grills don’t have PID Controllers, so preheating is very important.  Preheating will help allow that brand of Pellet Grill to have more stable temps and not have wild temp swings.  Low temps in the 180*-225* degree range equals more smoke flavor for your bbq and temps above 250* degrees equals less smoke flavor.  I honestly wouldn’t base my pellet grill experience from what may happen on your first cook with the Bighorn Pellet Grill.  I hope everything turns out great for You on your first cook with it...  Many in the past have posted about difficulties and issues with the Bighorn brand pellet grill...  and that’s not the True Pellet Grill experience.  I know it’s your Dads pellet grill and it’s your first time cooking on it.  The statement, You get what You pay for is very true.  Again, follow the instructions step by step and allow the grill to preheat for 20-30mins.  Don’t just Set it and Forget it with that grill and keep an  eye on the temps.   Again, I’m not trying to knock it, I’ve just read about to many unhappy experiences with that particular brand pellet grill.  Good luck with your first cook on it and post back about your thoughts and outcome.

Pellet Pro Austin XL and a few more mods...  in SoCal and Always...  Semper Fi


----------



## Leonard114 (Dec 13, 2019)

RCAlan said:


> All great postings and honest insights about the Pellet Grill experience...  Just know, every Brand of Pellet Grill is different...  I would suggest for Your first cook on the Bighorn Pellet Grill is don’t take any short cuts with the preparation and understanding of that pellet grill.  Follow the instructions in the Owners Manual completely and allow the Big Horn Pellet Grill to preheat for 20-30 mins. before putting your meat on the grill.  The Bighorn Pellet Grills don’t have PID Controllers, so preheating is very important.  Preheating will help allow that brand of Pellet Grill to have more stable temps and not have wild temp swings.  Low temps in the 180*-225* degree range equals more smoke flavor for your cook and temps above 250* degrees equals less smoke flavor.  I honestly wouldn’t base my pellet grill experience from what may happen on your first cook with the Bighorn Pellet Grill.  I hope everything turns out great for You on your first cook with it...  Many in the past have posted about difficulties and issues with the Bighorn brand pellet grill...  and that’s not the True Pellet Grill experience.  I know it’s your Dads pellet grill and it’s your first time cooking on it.  The statement, You get what You pay for is very true.  Again, follow the instructions step by step and allow the grill to preheat for 20-30mins.  Don’t just Set it and Forget it with that grill, keep an on eye on the temps.   Again, I’m not trying to knock it, I’ve just read about to many unhappy experiences with that particular brand pellet grill.  Good luck with your first cook on it and post back about your thoughts and outcome.
> 
> Pellet Pro Austin XL and a few more mods...  in SoCal and Always...  Semper Fi


Thank you! And what little I’ve messed with it I can tell there’s more to be desired from it lol


----------



## Fishonshawn (Dec 14, 2019)

I got the camp chef woodwind sg with sear box and love it. It did come damaged but after talking to camp chef about it (they responded quick to email) they gave me a few options which made me happy. Good customer service. As for the grill, it's awesome. Everything I cook on it is amazing and nothing puts a better sear on a steak than that sear box!


----------



## Fishonshawn (Dec 14, 2019)

I will add too that if your thinking of going with camp chef they have a new model coming out with a PID controller. I'd wait for that model.


----------



## Jabiru (Dec 14, 2019)

bregent said:


> They're all-in-one for some folks but not for others.  You can get a pretty good sear, but for high heat searing, many just like charcoal better.  And while I love the food from my pellet grill, sometimes I enjoy food smoked with charcoal.  And I still like gas for the quick start, plus the side burner for searing in cast iron.
> 
> You might consider the CampChef with the side burner. And I think in your price range, the Grilla is another pellet grill to check out.



what bregent says, we use our Gmg for most bbq, probably 4 out of 7 meals,  when you get it worked out,  you can get a great smoke profile that everyone enjoys, clean campfire taste, and hold great steady temps while doing other things. Very easy to turn out top bbq.

I reverse sear all our steaks, gmg at 180f till internal Is right, so easy, then sear over charcoal chimney.

. @180f I use about two handfuls of pellets for 8 hours cooking, very efficent.


----------



## Leonard114 (Dec 15, 2019)

Fishonshawn said:


> I will add too that if your thinking of going with camp chef they have a new model coming out with a PID controller. I'd wait for that model.


I’ll be looking for that thanks!


----------



## Leonard114 (Dec 15, 2019)

Jabiru said:


> what bregent says, we use our Gmg for most bbq, probably 4 out of 7 meals,  when you get it worked out,  you can get a great smoke profile that everyone enjoys, clean campfire taste, and hold great steady temps while doing other things. Very easy to turn out top bbq.
> 
> I reverse sear all our steaks, gmg at 180f till internal Is right, so easy, then sear over charcoal chimney.
> 
> . @180f I use about two handfuls of pellets for 8 hours cooking, very efficent.


Awesome thanks!


----------



## WisconsinCampChef (Dec 15, 2019)

Leonard114 said:


> I’ll be looking for that thanks!


 Just thought i would mention they have also released a PID controller that is retrofit for the older woodwind series, DLX models, and i believe the SG models as well.  I just installed on on my DLX24 w/sear box and cannot be happier.  Right now you can pick up the woodwind with pid and sear box on sale. 

I will second what someone posted earlier about camp chef's customer service it was great. Initially my grill also arrived with some damage (150lbs package shipped from UT to WI ground). Camp chef was quick to respond to my concerns and after a little bit of trouble shooting they more than made up for my inconvenience.  They sent some stuff for my trouble and now everything is working great! the PID controller is very steady 5-10 degree swings on temps vs 25 or more with non PID controller. and i have verified the temps with a MEATER+ as well as another probe laying on grate level. We like ours so much we purchased one for my mother for Christmas! i drove up early and set it up for them and they are loving it too. Easy to use. accurate temps. and exceptional customer service. 

a quick note on the sear box.  This add on can turn your pellet grill into the all in one option for many people.  The sear box will get HOT and fast. I have used it to finish sous vide steaks, quick grilled chicken, hot dogs, burgers etc. its great for quick cooks where you dont want to wait for reverse sear or something when cooking quick options for kids.  I have pictures using my laser themometer where the sear box will get over 900 degrees. comes with cast iron grates has worked flawlessly from day 1. the only thing i would mention about this is if you end up getting the sear box, order the front shelf becasue you will lose the shelf space on the right side of the grill after removing the shelf to install the sear box.  the front shelf while costly at 75$ will save you head aches when carrying a platter out with meat on it and while taking things on and off the grill. 

just my .02


----------



## WisconsinCampChef (Dec 15, 2019)

Here are a few photos


----------



## SlowmotionQue (Dec 15, 2019)

There was a lot of talk in here earlier in the summer about PID vs non PID  controllers.

It's interesting to see that more and more pellet grill manufacturers are going to PID controllers.


----------



## Fishonshawn (Dec 15, 2019)

WisconsinCampChef said:


> Just thought i would mention they have also released a PID controller that is retrofit for the older woodwind series, DLX models, and i believe the SG models as well.  I just installed on on my DLX24 w/sear box and cannot be happier.  Right now you can pick up the woodwind with pid and sear box on sale.
> 
> I will second what someone posted earlier about camp chef's customer service it was great. Initially my grill also arrived with some damage (150lbs package shipped from UT to WI ground). Camp chef was quick to respond to my concerns and after a little bit of trouble shooting they more than made up for my inconvenience.  They sent some stuff for my trouble and now everything is working great! the PID controller is very steady 5-10 degree swings on temps vs 25 or more with non PID controller. and i have verified the temps with a MEATER+ as well as another probe laying on grate level. We like ours so much we purchased one for my mother for Christmas! i drove up early and set it up for them and they are loving it too. Easy to use. accurate temps. and exceptional customer service.
> 
> ...



My camp chef temp swings are insane.  I'd be happy with 25 degrees but at a minimum mine swings at least 50-70 up and down and I've even seen it go over 100 in either direction also. Kind of sucks I may have to buy the PID controller just to tame it a little but it is what it is. Also I agree that the front shelf is a must but I ordered mine off QVC's website for $50 with free shipping.


----------



## WisconsinCampChef (Dec 15, 2019)

Fishonshawn said:


> My camp chef temp swings are insane.  I'd be happy with 25 degrees but at a minimum mine swings at least 50-70 up and down and I've even seen it go over 100 in either direction also. Kind of sucks I may have to buy the PID controller just to tame it a little but it is what it is. Also I agree that the front shelf is a must but I ordered mine off QVC's website for $50 with free shipping.



if you look on Camp Chef's website the PID controller is not available for purchase, but it can be purchased over the phone through their customer service department.  Though according to the woman i spoke with when getting mine i could take a few weeks to ship/deliver.  Although she said that to me and it shipped the next day, delivered in 4 days.  probably a little bit of undersell and over deliver. i believe they retail for around $250.  Even if you don't order the PID. I would recommend you contact camp chef's customer service.  Camp Chef really was great to work with. When i was having temp swings they were helpful with troubleshooting, and they will make it right whether they have to send a new temp probe or controller (both of which are extremely easy to change out even for someone who is not mechanically inclined(me)).   at the least i would give them a call and talk to them about your issues. no reason to spend 8-900$ and not be happy.


----------



## Fishonshawn (Dec 15, 2019)

WisconsinCampChef said:


> Just thought i would mention they have also released a PID controller that is retrofit for the older woodwind series, DLX models, and i believe the SG models as well.  I just installed on on my DLX24 w/sear box and cannot be happier.  Right now you can pick up the woodwind with pid and sear box on sale.
> 
> I will second what someone posted earlier about camp chef's customer service it was great. Initially my grill also arrived with some damage (150lbs package shipped from UT to WI ground). Camp chef was quick to respond to my concerns and after a little bit of trouble shooting they more than made up for my inconvenience.  They sent some stuff for my trouble and now everything is working great! the PID controller is very steady 5-10 degree swings on temps vs 25 or more with non PID controller. and i have verified the temps with a MEATER+ as well as another probe laying on grate level. We like ours so much we purchased one for my mother for Christmas! i drove up early and set it up for them and they are loving it too. Easy to use. accurate temps. and exceptional customer service.
> 
> ...


Where did you order just the PID controller for the older models? I cant find it on their site.


WisconsinCampChef said:


> if you look on Camp Chef's website the PID controller is not available for purchase, but it can be purchased over the phone through their customer service department.  Though according to the woman i spoke with when getting mine i could take a few weeks to ship/deliver.  Although she said that to me and it shipped the next day, delivered in 4 days.  probably a little bit of undersell and over deliver. i believe they retail for around $250.  Even if you don't order the PID. I would recommend you contact camp chef's customer service.  Camp Chef really was great to work with. When i was having temp swings they were helpful with troubleshooting, and they will make it right whether they have to send a new temp probe or controller (both of which are extremely easy to change out even for someone who is not mechanically inclined(me)).   at the least i would give them a call and talk to them about your issues. no reason to spend 8-900$ and not be happy.


Yeah I know their customer service is good because my unit arrived damaged and they were really good to work with.  As for the temp swing, I'm not, not happy with it. It still does a great job and as far as I can tell hasn't ruined anything but is a little cause for concern sometimes. I'll probably just ride it out the way it is until I decide to buy the PID controller for it. No need in changing out other stuff if i plan on just getting the PID in the future anyways.


----------



## WisconsinCampChef (Dec 15, 2019)

F
 Fishonshawn
  If you are looking to purchase the PID retrofit controller  you need to contact camp chef customer service by phone. This is the same controller that comes on the new woodwind wifi modes but  with a bracket to fill in the footprint from the larger analog controller.  I attached the email confirmation of the order i received though some of my info is blacked out. it includes the part number: PG24CL-7R.  If i were you I would try to see if they would give you a discount on the new PID explain you are upgrading because of the wild temp swings you are having. They may be more apt to give you discount code or something. you could also use the code KP3E3G which is valid for 10% off an order from campchef. (they sent me that offer with this confirmation email).   The PID controller also comes with 4 meat probes.


----------



## SlowmotionQue (Dec 15, 2019)

Fishonshawn said:


> My camp chef temp swings are insane.  I'd be happy with 25 degrees but at a minimum mine swings at least 50-70 up and down and I've even seen it go over 100 in either direction also. Kind of sucks I may have to buy the PID controller just to tame it a little but it is what it is. Also I agree that the front shelf is a must but I ordered mine off QVC's website for $50 with free shipping.



You could definitely benefit from a PID controller with temperature swings like that.


----------



## WisconsinCampChef (Dec 15, 2019)

Fishonshawn said:


> Where did you order just the PID controller for the older models? I cant find it on their site.
> 
> Yeah I know their customer service is good because my unit arrived damaged and they were really good to work with.  As for the temp swing, I'm not, not happy with it. It still does a great job and as far as I can tell hasn't ruined anything but is a little cause for concern sometimes. I'll probably just ride it out the way it is until I decide to buy the PID controller for it. No need in changing out other stuff if i plan on just getting the PID in the future anyways.


 
FWIW if you do contact them in regards to the temp swings and they do send anything as far as replacement parts the controller took literally 5 mins to install including taking the old controller out.  it requires removing 6 screws and 4 connectors, but is very easy.  might be worth investigating before dropping $250+ on a PID.


----------

